

Show HN: FocusGroupIt – The “SurveyMonkey of focus groups” - tchock23
https://www.focusgroupit.com

======
tchock23
Hey HN - Matt from FocusGroupIt here. Would love to hear feedback from the
general HN community, and especially from Kevin Hale @ YC given his background
in the survey software market at Wufoo and SurveyMonkey.

A direct link to sign up and participate in a demo focus group is here:
[https://focusgroupit.com/groups/cf966c0e](https://focusgroupit.com/groups/cf966c0e)

~~~
edwinespinosa09
hey are there options to make the feedback someone gives private?

~~~
tchock23
Yes. You can set any topic to "private," which prevents the participants from
see what each other wrote for that topic. You can also set a group to be
completely anonymous, which will assign a random username to each participant
and no one (not even the moderator or observers) will be able to tell who the
participants are.

~~~
tchock23
I should add... Participants can also mark their individual replies as
"private" if they aren't comfortable sharing something broadly with the focus
group.

~~~
edwinespinosa09
IMO I would add that (depending on dev time) I guess I should have asked if I
was to participate could every action be anonymous.

Do you think this could be used in an academic setting like research studies?

~~~
edwinespinosa09
makes sense. well ill keep playing with it, hopefully with more people to
learn more about it.

if you have 6mins sometime let me know what you think about my project :)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10062700](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10062700)

